# Is this normal? or did Imess up?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Not to worry. Airlock activity is not a good gauge of fermentation activity, as pressure differentials vary with barometric pressure, temperature, etc. Tap water won't harm anything unless your tap water is REALLY gross . How much top-up water for how much mead volume? I'm guessing 5 gallons since you used 5 campden tabs. Sulfiting is intended to protect the mead from oxidation, but with good siphoning technique isn't really necessary for a 1st rack as the still-active yeast will strip any incidentally-introduced O2. 

At any rate, no harm done.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes it is 5 gallons of mead, and I toped it to the neck of the carboy which took about 8 ounces +- the fermentation change was dramatic, I was told that happens when you take the mead off the lees. I just would hat to see it go bad if there is something I did wrong and can fix it. thanks for the help.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

the only thing I see wrong is that I don't get to taste it ,,, don't worry I never followed a recipe yet ,and I haven't had a bad batch yet ,, yea some didn't taste the best ,, but that was because of the kind I made ( banana ) no I would not make it again it was drinkable but not real good ,, 
so just do it and learn ,, I call it flying by the seat of the pants .... little things like what you did ,,, dose not matter that much ,, so try things because what one thinks is great wine you may think its rotten ,, what you think is great some one will think how can he drink that rotten stuff ... so try things learn what works FOR YOU ...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Dan,
I did the exact same thing a while back, and I am not sure what is in our water, (We have a Culligan system) In any event, I had a nice ferment going, racked it from the primary into the carboy on 6 campden tablets, when I toped it up, it Foamed over the top. The mead continued fermenting at a slower pace but turned out great, in fact. I think it was one of the best batches I made. when you come to the next racking, tap off a small glass and give it a taste. If it taste good them it will taste great in a year.


----------

